
A static file server in x86 Assembly - ingve
https://github.com/jeaye/toybox/tree/master/httpd-asm#a-static-file-server-in-x86-assembly-
======
rightbyte
With that much syscalls assembly actually looks kind off clean.

 __; TODO: It 's possible to climb outside the web root using ../ __

But (not) doing stuff like that in asm is where I remember why we use high
level languages like C.

------
basementcat
Note this is i386 assembly; these types of syscalls may not work on all amd64
Linux distros (won't work on WSL).

------
Maultasche
This is the most readable assembly code I've ever seen.

